# just in case



## daedalus (Oct 17, 2008)

Does anybody know where I could get bottled helium? I want to put an intra-aortic ballon pump machine in the back of my car with my jump kit in case I stumble upon a critical care patient in a traffic collision or something. B)

Also, i am considering a portable ultrasound in case I suspect internal bleeding with my 110 hours of training.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 17, 2008)

Prehospital FAST exams? Interesting.


----------



## daedalus (Oct 17, 2008)

Why not? Another skill I can brag about!

Besides, I once watched a six minute youtube video on FAST exams. I am obviously competent enough.


----------



## Bosco578 (Oct 17, 2008)

daedalus said:


> Does anybody know where I could get bottled helium? I want to put an intra-aortic ballon pump machine in the back of my car with my jump kit in case I stumble upon a critical care patient in a traffic collision or something. B)
> 
> Also, i am considering a portable ultrasound in case I suspect internal bleeding with my 110 hours of training.



LOL, you Rock!


----------



## medicdan (Oct 17, 2008)

Do you have an ECMO? I just put one in the trunk of my Smart car-- im sure the time will come up soon when I find a neonate and it will be absolutely nessecary-- and I will have saved a life. 

What is this world coming to?


----------



## Grady_emt (Oct 17, 2008)

I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night...


----------



## Scout (Oct 17, 2008)

Ultra-scoud Can be found here you need to have a look and insure that its is calibrated correctly and also which type of ultra sound you require. you may need to invest in a number of different instruments depending on where and when you need it, may i suggest a portable one and one that can be placed on a stand at a stationary venue. This could be adapted when the patient is in a prone semi recumbent position.


As for the helium, many gas company's supply helium in small portable cylinders for use in the party industry, i might suggest contacting AirProducts at 0800 389 0202. Talk to Ján Itor he helped me out in the past with attaining a disposable carbon wrap cylinder (33% more gas that a "D")


----------



## daedalus (Oct 17, 2008)

emt-student said:


> Do you have an ECMO? I just put one in the trunk of my Smart car-- im sure the time will come up soon when I find a neonate and it will be absolutely nessecary-- and I will have saved a life.
> 
> What is this world coming to?



I have a level three NICU in my garage, so I got the ECMO covered. I am building a rig that can fit an ECMO machine in the summer.


----------



## Grady_emt (Oct 17, 2008)

Do you have that new car with the radiology suite electronics where the spare tire normally mounts and a pathology lab in the glove box?


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 17, 2008)

That is funny, I don't care who you are.............................

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Sasha (Oct 17, 2008)

daedalus said:


> Does anybody know where I could get bottled helium? I want to put an intra-aortic ballon pump machine in the back of my car with my jump kit in case I stumble upon a critical care patient in a traffic collision or something. B)
> 
> Also, i am considering a portable ultrasound in case I suspect internal bleeding with my 110 hours of training.



Well what if the pt needs emergency cautrization or stitches or something? So you can dx the eternal bleeding but can do nothing for it. Where are you going to attach your portable OR?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 17, 2008)

He could always attach it to that new side loading ambulance and use the ambulance to pull it around.


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 17, 2008)

ive begun offering mobile interventional radiology services in my service area.

sometimes, i have to cut off the transporting ambulance forcing them to stop so i can offer my help but its worth the frequent arrests and the pending court case to revoke my license to really help my patients.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, if you move to Florida you won't need a license.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 17, 2008)

*Ultra-mega whacker!!*

We are not worthy we are not worthy


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh!  and please do not forget the house shrink to have the family "deal with all of their issues"  so you can provide care!!!   (I swear some days are so true! )


----------



## EMT-P633 (Oct 19, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> ive begun offering mobile interventional radiology services in my service area.
> 
> sometimes, i have to cut off the transporting ambulance forcing them to stop so i can offer my help but its worth the frequent arrests and the pending court case to revoke my license to really help my patients.



Now thats funny...............


----------



## flhtci01 (Oct 19, 2008)

daedalus said:


> Does anybody know where I could get bottled helium? I want to put an intra-aortic ballon pump machine in the back of my car with my jump kit in case I stumble upon a critical care patient in a traffic collision or something. B)
> 
> Also, i am considering a portable ultrasound in case I suspect internal bleeding with my 110 hours of training.



I suggest filling your car with prefilled helium balloons from your local party store.


----------



## rmellish (Oct 21, 2008)

daedalus said:


> Does anybody know where I could get bottled helium? I want to put an intra-aortic ballon pump machine in the back of my car with my jump kit in case I stumble upon a critical care patient in a traffic collision or something. B)
> 
> Also, i am considering a portable ultrasound in case I suspect internal bleeding with my 110 hours of training.



Wait, you mean my BLS bag in my trunk can't *save* everyone? I thought once I added the D cylinder I became god's gift to medicine...


----------



## daedalus (Oct 21, 2008)

rmellish said:


> Wait, you mean my BLS bag in my trunk can't *save* everyone? I thought once I added the D cylinder I became god's gift to medicine...



No, you need a full ALS kit with some extras from the hospital first. I recommend spending some quality time in the ER supply room. Chest tube trays,thoracotomy trays, a heart lung machine, anything you can find.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 22, 2008)

daedalus said:


> No, you need a full ALS kit with some extras from the hospital first. I recommend spending some quality time in the ER supply room. Chest tube trays,thoracotomy trays, a heart lung machine, anything you can find.



Dont forget the NICU trailer for your car.


----------



## rmellish (Oct 22, 2008)

But as long as I'm duty, I'm totally covered by Good Samaritan. I mean, Good Sam's gonna cover the last emergency appendectomy I did on the side of the road....right?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 22, 2008)

rmellish said:


> But as long as I'm duty, I'm totally covered by Good Samaritan. I mean, Good Sam's gonna cover the last emergency appendectomy I did on the side of the road....right?



Of course! And the gastric bypass.


----------



## daedalus (Oct 23, 2008)

But your Honor, She was SOOO morbidly obese that NOT preforming emergency field gastric bypass would have been criminally negligent!


----------



## EMERG2011 (Oct 23, 2008)

rmellish said:


> But as long as I'm duty, I'm totally covered by Good Samaritan. I mean, Good Sam's gonna cover the last emergency appendectomy I did on the side of the road....right?




It should in Washington. I just got a full mobile surgical suite installed in my backpack! Despite the fact that I live 2 minutes from a level 1 trauma center, there will come the day that I have to perform an emergency aortic repair in the middle of the quad. I took a learning annex course and got the patch for it...


----------



## firecoins (Oct 23, 2008)

My basement is an exact duplicate of the NYPD's 13th precinct.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 23, 2008)

Where is your portable hyperbaric chamber!? Gosh! And you call yourself a medic!


----------



## EMERG2011 (Oct 24, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Where is your portable hyperbaric chamber!? Gosh! And you call yourself a medic!



Sasha, I'm only a basic! We dont get hyperbaric chambers until we at least hit EMT-I down here. Now if I were to go work a few minutes away in Maryland or Virginia... Oh well, gotta get back to doing the field femoral cutdown!


----------



## Grady_emt (Oct 24, 2008)

My whole care is pressure sealed and capable of positive and negative pressures


----------



## EMERG2011 (Oct 24, 2008)

Grady_emt said:


> My whole care is pressure sealed and capable of positive and negative pressures



Very impressive, but unless you have a daVinci surgical robot mounted behind the light bar on your POV, I wont be blown away.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 25, 2008)

*I just keep a rollout revetment in my trunk.*

Back up to the scene, unroll the landing strip, and a passing military C-17 will sense my need and land to set up their field hospital.


----------

